# PC bootet nicht



## peter_mueller (2. November 2007)

Hallo.
Gleich vorweg ich verstehe nicht viel von der Materie aber ich werde versuchen mein Problem so gut es geht zu schildern.

Also:
Gestern ist mir einfach alles eingefroren, woraufhin ich mein Notebook über den Aus-Knopf ausgeschaltet habe.
Als ich dann den Rechner wieder hochfahren wollte, hat er auf einmal nicht mehr gebootet und es kam ganz kurz eine Fehlermeldung auf blauem Hintergrund, dass irgendeine Datei nicht gelesen/geschrieben werden kann. 
Anschließend wurde gesagt, dass Windows nicht starten kann (o.ä.) und es wurden verschiedene Optionen zur Auswahl angeboten (im abgesicherten Modus starten, mit letzter funktionierender Konfiguration starten, regulär starten usw.) Habe alles ausprobiert - immer wieder an der selben Stelle gelandet.
Ich habe dann von der Windows-CD gebootet und in der Reperaturkonsole den Befehl FIXBOOT ausgeführt. Es wurde angezeigt, dass die Bootrelevanten Dateien beschädigt waren und das Problem nun behoben sei.
PC neugestartet --> Fehlermeldung "NTLDR is missing. Press any key to restart". 
Wenn ich dann wieder über die Reparaturkonsole gehe und dir eingebe, bekomme ich die Meldung "Der Datenträger in Laufwerk C hat keine Laufwerkbezeichnung. Datenträgernummer: 0000-0000".
Anschließend werden 2 Dateien angezeigt
10/11/03 06:00 ----s--- 327680 x
12/05/67 02:14 ---h----      922083655
dann irgendwelche kryptischen Zeichen und schließlich:
2 Datei(en) 822411335 Bytes
3133440 Bytes frei

Ich verstehe nur Bahnhof! Kann mir irgendjemand helfen? 
Kann man noch irgendwas retten? Zumindest die Daten?

Gruß,
Peter


----------



## ingop (2. November 2007)

Hallo Peter ,
falls du die Möglichkeit hast Dir eine Bootdiskette zu Basteln , und dein Notbook auch noch
über ein Diskettenlaufwerk verfügt - erstelle dir nach folgender Beschreibung die Disk

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/305595/

und versuche Dein System von dieser zu starten . 


Viel Glück

Ingo


----------



## MeinerEiner_80 (2. November 2007)

Oder, statt Bootsdiskette mal ein Live-System wie beispielsweise Knoppix von CD starten. Und dir dann mal die Sache anschauen..
Da sind auch einige Analyse Programme dabei, so dass du dann eventuell noch Daten retten kannst..

Eventuell hilft aber auch dieser Thread hier weiter:
http://www.computerhilfen.de/hilfen-5-66391-0.html

*grüssle*
MeinerEiner


----------



## peter_mueller (2. November 2007)

Hallo,

also Knoppix habe ich eben versucht, auf dev/hda1 findet er aber nur irgendwelchen Schrott (Dateinamen mit merkwürdigen Zeichen und die Dateien lassen sich nicht öffnen).

Den Thread habe ich mir auch angeschaut und  


> fixmbr c: <RETURN>
> fixboot c: <RETURN>
> copy d:\i386\ntldr c:\ <RETURN>
> copy d:\i386\ntdetect.com c:\ <RETURN>


ausprobiert. Leider hat - wie auch in dem Thread beschrieben - der letzte Befehl bei mir ebenfalls nicht funktioniert (Datei konnte nicht kopiert werden).

Gibt es noch irgend eine andere Möglichkeit, die Daten zu retten?

Gruß, Peter


----------



## MeisterLampion (2. November 2007)

Diese kryptischen Zeichen, siehst du die beim hochfahren?

Wenn ja, musst du deinen Arbeitsspeicher leer räumen, dann sollte wieder alles funktionieren... Ich meine, das geht auch mit der Rescue-Console. Überprüfe deine Festplatte auch nochmal nach fehlern, auch das geht in der Rescue-Console. Leider weiss ich die Befehle nicht mehr aus dem Kopf...

Mfg,

Meisterlampion


----------

